# Brother and Sister Rabbit in same Cage



## Reactor (Nov 29, 2012)

I was just wondering if this is okay, I'm not really sure if it is or not or if there is anything to do. I tried doing research and there's no real clear answer I can get from anyone. They are around twelve weeks old now and they haven't had any problems but I believe I've discovered their genders now, still not a hundred percent sure but they seem to be one male and one female. Would they be safe to stay together? They have been their whole lives, all they do is hop around and lay around with each other all day. What would you do in this situation?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 29, 2012)

Definitely don't keep them together!!! They can breed (which would not at all be good) , and the babies won't be healthy, because brother x sister is never good! The only way they can be together is if they are spayed and neutered. Hopefully this helped


----------



## Reactor (Nov 29, 2012)

Where would I call to get this done?


----------



## Reactor (Nov 29, 2012)

Also, they're still young and lots of places say to wait until they're four months old to get the neutered/spayed I guess.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree with Christina you are definetly at risk for an unwanted pregnancy keeping them together. At this age they can reproduce.

You should seperate them and start a search for rabbit savvy vets who can spay and neuter them.

They can most definetly live their lives as bonded friends but they NEED to be fixed first. Since they have such a close bond now I would house them separately but where they can still see/smell each other. Fix them at the same time and reintroduce after healing from the surgeries.


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 29, 2012)

They're at the age when they could breed. Your first priority is to separate them before they do. After that you can see about getting them neutered. Males can be neutered ss soon as their balls drop. For females it depends on the vet. Some won't do it until 6 months, especially with the smaller breeds.


----------



## Reactor (Nov 29, 2012)

Would a wire fence between the two in the cage be good enough?


----------



## Reactor (Nov 29, 2012)

After looking more at the rabbit's genitals, I'm beginning to wonder. One is very clear, the penis pops out, and he has testicles that are obvious when you get down to that area. The other one isn't so clear, it seems like a penis, but it doesn't come out, well, it's just weird. If you barely press down it's more of an oval, but it isn't a very long oval. If you press a little more firmly then it becomes a circle. I'm not sure what else to describe.. it has things that look like testicles, but the skin is kind of just like sacks on it, it has one on each side and they are the same size as the others, just not dropped out. Still not sure if they ARE testicles though. Any help will be appreciated..


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 30, 2012)

*Reactor wrote: *


> Would a wire fence between the two in the cage be good enough?


NO, lol. I've heard of rabbits managing to breed through a wire/grid divider.

if you can take pics of the genital areas and post them, we have a lot of experienced breeders around here who would be able to confirm their genders for you.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 30, 2012)

You'd need a completely solid divider. Definitely separate them immediately!! They will breed and fight.

And I think you're describing a female... Not sure though, i'm not good at that


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 30, 2012)

By the way you described them, they BOTH sound like males. Lol I had to learn the truth about dividers the hard way...


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Nov 30, 2012)

Here is a picture of a male rabbit

http://www.greenwichrabbitrescue.com/MALE RABBIT BITS.jpg

And a female rabbit

http://www.pet-informed-veterinary-advice-online.com/images/female-rabbit-sexing-photo.jpg


----------



## Reactor (Nov 30, 2012)

I'll post a picture of the genitals when I get home from school today. Thank you though everyone for all of the feedback. I'm happy
I have somewhere to rely on for answers.


----------



## Reactor (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm sorry I never got back on this. I checked again two days after that post and figured out that they are both guys.


----------

